
Many Academics Are Eager to Publish in Worthless Journals - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/30/science/predatory-journals-academics.html?action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
HarryHirsch
We shouldn't call them "predatory journals", instead we should use words like
"journals of convenience". After all, many of those involved profit.

